# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Bump on her tummy 😷

## Flowerz

Hey guys

I have two red spotted toads with all the proper care like tank , tank size and water chnage every day and all that stuff. I'm an experience keeper so conditions are ideal

That said, one of my toad, Oreon who I beleive is a female, has a weird round hard bump on her tummy. I have never seen that before. Perfectly round and very hard. They are kept on eco earth and there's nothing in there she could hurt herself on. I'm terrified it's tapeworm.... 

She is a picky eater and ways have been. Moves arpubd and acts nor ally. I can't tell if it hurts her or not. On the picture the underside is red cause she was being difficult to get a picture of her. Also red spotted toad have a nornal redness to their underside. So no red leg here either

The other toad, Cyklopz, who only has one eye lol is perfectly healthy. Nor am. Eats like a pig.

Anyone has ever encountered something similar?

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

Poor Oreon. I hope it's not hurting her. 

Unfortunately, it's very difficult to diagnose what a bump is without veterinary knowledge and, even if someone were to reference their own experience, it could be something very different. Best thing you can do right now is to isolate Oreon to her own tank and keep it simple and easy to clean; paper towels on the bottom, bowl of treated water to sit in, and one or two places for her to hide. This way, if it quickly progresses and potentially ruptures, you can limit the likelihood of her environment infecting the wound. After separating her from Cyklopz, I would look into herp vets in your area - or contact your established herp vet - and try to set up an appointment ASAP tomorrow. The fact she is acting normally is good news and hopefully it doesn't change before you can get someone to look at her.  :Frog:

----------


## Flowerz

Thanks for ypur reply!

Yes she has been separated and we are waiting for tomorrow to book our vet appointment.  Of cpurse stuff like this always happens on Sundays. Lol

Went to check on her and red ness is totally gone and lump is like half the size... So weird. Still gonna get her checked. Threw her a couple extra crickets. My poor fussy girl..shes active tho. She wants out of the hospital tank lol

Thanks again! I know its hard to get opinions cause we cpuld think of one think and it being totally opposite.  I'm just my terrified it might be tapeworm 😷🤤

Oh well. Joys of having exotics lol

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

That seems like a pretty good sign. Even if it is a tapeworm, the vet will know what to do for it and be able to help her out. Keep positive and don't stress too much! Oreon seems like a hardy girl.  :Frog:  Definitely keep us updated on her after her vet visit. 

Lol, yep, definitely feeling that joy right now with one of my WTFs.

----------


## Flowerz

> That seems like a pretty good sign. Even if it is a tapeworm, the vet will know what to do for it and be able to help her out. Keep positive and don't stress too much! Oreon seems like a hardy girl.  Definitely keep us updated on her after her vet visit. 
> 
> Lol, yep, definitely feeling that joy right now with one of my WTFs.


YES! Thank you :Smile:  sucks and very sadenning when pur little ones get sick. I have anxiety so double that feeling or maybe triple it. Lol

----------


## Flowerz

Well,  think my paranoia is over.

Oreon was in the quarantine tank for 3 days. She ate and jumped around like never before! Every cricket i put in there she ate and normally she dont eat much. 

Found a poop in the water bowl this morning. Like every crazy frog keeper LOL i grabbed it, squished it, looked at it under light and yes... smelled it. Things looked beyond normal! I know there would be worms in there if that was the case

Then i started looking back at old picture and i found a picture from the week i bought her 6 months ago, and she had that lump! Lol even my husband reminded me that i had mentionned that bump a while back

So after my sticky stinky experience this morning, i decided to put her back Cyklopz. I had a real good look at her, she wasnt unsettled so her belly was nice and white and the bump was small again. Nothng i can see moving in the bump either. And since shes had this for six months and clearly didnt infect Cyklops, im thinking its just a cyst. Done worrying on this one.

I have a microscope coming as well. That should be fun!  And a whole lost less costly at the vet! The two frogs i lost were due to *unknown* infection and i seriously think they ended up passing away from the medicine they were given... I dont beleieve in giving mybabies medicine any more then myself. Plus, afterspeaking to a biologistwhos is a friendof mine and reading online like a mad person, if it was tapeworm, nothing you can do. The medicine that kills tapeworm kills frogs and toadsas well. 

So things are back to normal. Just waiting on my two new toads coming home thursday ❤❤

----------

